# homemade plow (help)



## kellysmith4221 (Jan 23, 2009)

Can anyone help me on who to make a plow for my atv. i got my mount made and everything else that needs to be done except the blade i want it to be about 4 ft in length and around 1.5-2ft in height. My question is that what degree should i get it rolled at.

And if anyone else has any specs on there plows they made for there atvs and you can post, that would be great

thanks in advance for the help


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

go to your local atv dealer and buy one!


----------



## kellysmith4221 (Jan 23, 2009)

i already have the metal to make it just need to know the degree on how much to bend it


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Just eyeball it. It inst that hard, just roll it until it looks good. It dosent have to be perfect. Post some pics of wht u have done so far and when its done


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya just try and eyeball it. I can get a sideshot of my plow if you would like so you have an idea.


----------



## Chiefmorton (Dec 28, 2008)

You could always find a plow at a dealer or friends house and use some cardboard to make a template of the radius.


----------



## leroycool (Jan 22, 2009)

eyeball it thats what i did 

it worked out great


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Chiefmorton;728086 said:


> You could always find a plow at a dealer or friends house and use some cardboard to make a template of the radius.


This would be the "right" way to do it. Especially if your doing fab work with metal.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Use your template as your gauge, roll it, check it, roll it, check it.


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

i agree with the above. aslong as you have some sort of degree. you will be fine. this way it will roll the snow when your plowing. i do however wish ida made the angle a bit less on top so it would throw the snow farther. and i kinda wish ida made it 60" wide insted of 54". aint nothing like being a man and building something from nothing..... heres a pic of mine. by the way my rolled piece is aluminum. i saved some weight. i also just used a rubber hammer, and a large piece of pipe, and a bench and clamp.


























good luck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

here are some pics of mine I just took this morning for ya. the bottom part of the plow the main plow is 1/4" thick steel.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

the bolts are in the front because I lost my pins I have to go buy more.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Man your ready to wear the bolts off the scraper edge soon.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

That thing looks beat to death and worn out. Bolts bent, stuff oblonged. WOW.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicNice job on the plow Chuck


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ALC-GregH;728717 said:


> That thing looks beat to death and worn out. Bolts bent, stuff oblonged. WOW.


thing is I dont even beat the thing to death lol. the pins just fall out. the bolts were bent when I put then in lol. and yes I have to get a wear bar soon lol. I have old fisher plow wear bar around here I think I am going to put on it.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

it's all good. I wasn't knocking it at all. If anything, it's worked it's azz off. LOL That's a good thing.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ya I know. I dont know how the blade got bent in the middle. I have never hit anything hard lol.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

sure ya haven't. LOL


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

ALC-GregH;728904 said:


> sure ya haven't. LOL


lolI was just looking and that is where the winch is tied up to it and it must have pulled it back and bent it when I was pushing banks


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

must of been that 3' of snow that doesnt give you any problems lol


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

augerandblade;728723 said:


> tymusicNice job on the plow Chuck


thanks i try!


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

kellysmith4221;727941 said:


> Can anyone help me on who to make a plow for my atv. i got my mount made and everything else that needs to be done except the blade i want it to be about 4 ft in length and around 1.5-2ft in height. My question is that what degree should i get it rolled at.
> 
> And if anyone else has any specs on there plows they made for there atvs and you can post, that would be great
> 
> thanks in advance for the help


Elwer lawn care, or his brother Elwer something something did a home made v plow last year and bent his blade I wanna say the same radius as a 55 galloon barrel, I think,
or I think I have seen home made ATV plows that have started life as a 55 galloon barrel and was then cut to form.

Dont' quote me on that though

that would be a start for your degree of bend. or like other have said make a cardboard template of another blade and go with that.

I have to go home now Da wife called and said supper's gettin cold and if I want any I'd better be home in 10 and that was 15 minutes ago.

good luck sublime out.


----------



## Steve G. (Jan 18, 2009)

sublime68charge;729463 said:


> Elwer lawn care, or his brother Elwer something something did a home made v plow last year and bent his blade I wanna say the same radius as a 55 galloon barrel, I think,
> or I think I have seen home made ATV plows that have started life as a 55 galloon barrel and was then cut to form.
> 
> Dont' quote me on that though
> ...


Do you not have a computer at home??? JK


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Use an old hot water heater tank for your blade. Cheap and you can make it as wide as you want. Most tanks are around 48" so weld two together and cut whatever size you want or make a set of bolt on wings. I used two to make the blade on my Ford 1520 a few years ago. 
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=8245

post #858 on this one shows my newer one. It's mounted on my Kubota L35 this year but no pics yet. 
http://www.lawnsite.com/showthread.php?t=180628&page=22


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

Steve G.;729491 said:


> Do you not have a computer at home??? JK


His wife does not want him spending valuable time on puter when home lol!!!


----------



## green814 (Jan 13, 2009)

Chuck,

Great looking plow! BUT, is that square tube you used for the plow "ribs" (or whatever they are called)? If so, how did you bend it?

Chris


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

green814;730280 said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Great looking plow! BUT, is that square tube you used for the plow "ribs" (or whatever they are called)? If so, how did you bend it?
> 
> Chris


thanks. i used a torch, and a vice to bend them. i wanted something a little tougher than the second plow i built. i bent 3 1/4" rod and welded 2 side by side, and one piggy back on top of the other two. for all 4 ribs. but it seemed to me they were bending. becuse the springs were getting lose every time id tighten them up and plow. but that maybe was becuse i had the black springs on there. since they were a pretty heavy duty spring. so i had gotten lighter springs in dec last yr. since the black ones were pretty tough to move. but if any one wants to buy them. give me $15 for them you can have them.

chuck


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Steve G.;729491 said:


> Do you not have a computer at home??? JK





skywagon;730040 said:


> His wife does not want him spending valuable time on puter when home lol!!!


I have a laptop at home but no internet on it. I would like to have internet but alas I don't wanna pay for it and with a 2 YO and a 3 Month old kid's there is alway's something to due. Plus the endless to due list. I have been working on making an office area in 1/2 the basement and when I get that done I setting up a computer down there and doing wirless for the rest of the house and gonna hook up high speed then. I have to get the basement done though, so far I have under my work bench done and need to start on the walls and ceiling. The laptop is for Paper work tracking of my local Fire Department calls and I am about a year behind on having them all entered into the data base system "how I want" that the fire department is changing over to. I only live 3 minutes from where I work and I have internet there so I can get by. And I can go to work at any time.

sublime out.


----------



## kellysmith4221 (Jan 23, 2009)

is this an old laptop that doesn't have WIFI or is it a newer on that has a wifi
If it does have a wifi try finding a hot spot in the house(meaning if a neigbor has wireless internet with no security you can use theres, that is what i do) or get a wireless router depending on the internet service you have(DSL or Cable) and use that. Can't use a wireless router on dial up.

Also you can just a router with mulitple ports(not wifi) and just get ethernet cables. Recommend getting one like this because there will be no weak connection then.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

kellysmith4221;731648 said:


> is this an old laptop that doesn't have WIFI or is it a newer on that has a wifi
> If it does have a wifi try finding a hot spot in the house(meaning if a neigbor has wireless internet with no security you can use theres, that is what i do) or get a wireless router depending on the internet service you have(DSL or Cable) and use that. Can't use a wireless router on dial up.
> 
> Also you can just a router with mulitple ports(not wifi) and just get ethernet cables. Recommend getting one like this because there will be no weak connection then.


I Have done that and I don't have any neighbors close enought to me that have an unsecured wireless network, I was doing this up until about 1 year ago when the wireless that my Laptop could detect went offline.

Even if I did have internet at home I would not have time to spend surfin up things on the Net. but here with in the next year or so will problay get something for done for at home.

it is in the works right after I get the basement set up how I want and I just started that process 2 weeks ago. I have all the material for it, Just need the time.
been to busy plowing snow and then fixing my snow plowing stuff. or trying to make what I have better.

sublime out


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

ok. now that i have a camera i can actuly update 6month old pics. heres my homemade plow mounted on my NEW wheeler with my other trip springs!!!!








new trip springs added. took the black ones off. i also added a HD spring between the winch and the plow. so i dont bend the frame. like when i had to bring it in for warranty. they raised the plow so high it bent the push tube so that when i tryed to plow the push tube hit the ground before the wear bar did.... it dont need to be lifted 2' in the air..


----------

